# Jaquet-droz Pocket Watch



## panos540 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have recently inherited a JAQUET-DROZ pocket watch and would like any information about it.

I have sent an e-mail to the company (JAQUET-DROZ) but they haven't answered, so I turned to you as you seem to have great experience in such topics.

Unfortunately, the watch does not work, as the winding mechanism seems to be stuck.

Any information about its material, year of manufacture and its history, in general, would be appreciated.

Here are a front and rear view of the watch.



















Thank you in advanve.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi there, welcome to the forum. Can't help you too much, but I've no doubt one of the Pocket watch experts will be along soon. I can tell you it's maximum age will be from the late 1950's likely, that's when Incabloc came along as a shock protection system. A Google search on Incabloc will give you more details on this.









As far as I know, JD is now part of Swatch, again a Google search on the JD name should give you some info on the company, been going since the 1700's I understand.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## panos540 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi mel. Thanks for the reply. I had already searched the web for any information available, but couldn't find anything about the particular watch.

Since the maximum age of the watch is 50 years, I would appreciate any information about its material and mechanics.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm not a specialist so I might be wrong here.









The movement is not very impressive comparing with what JD is doing today and it looks like a regular UNITAS. Are there any markings on the caseback or movement?


----------



## panos540 (Mar 31, 2008)

I could only find a marking on the caseback.










It is 8 83 ?57?

The last two digits are either 57, S7 or the last one is a symbol (looks like a cross or an X mark).


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It looks more like 883SF to me.







In any case the code looks "scribbled" rather than "stamped" so it could mean nothing in the end. I googled every combination possible and couldn't came up with anything. JD is an old company (or rather name) who was recently revived by the Swatch Group. Probably your watch dates from the "quartz revolution" or "the dark age" when many Swiss companies went bankrupt because Seiko was able to make a very cheap quartz mechanism. If nowadays we have names like Omega or JD on the posters is because the Swatch Group bought them and saved from bankruptcy, so we should be grateful (which we are not). I assume your watch comes from that period and it is rather impossible to identify it.

The only reason I asked you for markings and numbers was because it seemed your watch had a silver case, but I guess it is steel after all. Sorry, but this is as far as I can speculate, maybe someone else here can throw more light.


----------

